# iocage command not found



## Taps (Sep 3, 2019)

Old rookie with a textbook trying to follow Sarwar/Koretsky's Unix the Textbook Third Edition, Chapter 25 Virtualization Methodologies.
Steps:
(1) `pkg update` returns "All repositories are up to date"
(2) `pkg install iocage` returns 
"Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
pkg: No packages available to install matching 'iocage' have been found in the repositories"
(3) `whereis iocage` returns "iocage: /usr/ports/sysutils/iocage"
(4) `man iocage` returns "No manual entry for iocage"
VM built this weekend and numerous packages downloaded to get to this point. Point of fact is I'm trying to follow instruction and have not tied it all together so be gentle.
Any insight/recommendations appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 3, 2019)

The package is called py36-iocage. Use `pkg search iocage` to find it.


----------



## olli@ (Sep 3, 2019)

Alternatively, you can use the “Porgle” search engine. It lists the package name (“py36-iocage-1.1” in this case) below the port name (“sysutils/iocage”).


----------



## Taps (Sep 4, 2019)

The responses allowed me to correct the issue. Thanks.


----------

